# Even worse for New York



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems New York now has their first Democrat Mayor in two decades. He is a very liberal progressive and I am afraid to see what is going to happen now. The country is going to use this as a stepping stone and I feel will start spreading around the country.. Bill de Blasio sworn in as NYC mayor


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I think we are going to see a decay in NYC that might wake a lot of the younger generation that doesn't know about, and a lot of the older generations that are unable to remember the "good old days" of the 70s.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

He was praised by Clinton what else do we need to know about him?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not much RG

But in all honesty I'm glad. I'm glad its in NYC, for its a place I'll not visit nor go. I have no interest in going there again and have fond memories of my last visit in knee capping a thug who tried to steal my moms neckless. It was a life changing moment and determined how I ended up protecting others for our government for more than a decade. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the radical left agenda propelled in a place like NYC where the world can see it in full color and on display. For example "SeaTac" just increased their minimum wage to $15 from 9.32 as of midnight and few will notice the damage it creates upon businesses there. No one will likely notice that, but in NYC all will notice. We laughed at Bloombergs nannyism over sodas and cigerattes, we chided him for his anti gun zealousy while being protected by armed guards and now we'll get to see a bonified true liberal / socialist at the realm of one of the biggest cities in the world.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

He said earlier this week that one of the first things he is going to do is outlaw all horse drawn carriages because they are cruel to the horses. So if you have ever seen some movie where a couple goes for a romantic ride in a carriage in Central Park, that ain't going to happen anymore.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> He said earlier this week that one of the first things he is going to do is outlaw all horse drawn carriages because they are cruel to the horses. So if you have ever seen some movie where a couple goes for a romantic ride in a carriage in Central Park, that ain't going to happen anymore.


Cruel to the horses?! People like this are the ones that are ruining this country! We have become to soft and it is going to bite us int he ass in the end!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Liberal progressive? Judging by his trips to Cuba and the company he keeps I believe he's much further left than that.
The term fascist comes to mind.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually he's a communist. I'm looking forward to reading about the turmoil in NYC the next few years.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Cruel to the horses?! People like this are the ones that are ruining this country! We have become to soft and it is going to bite us int he ass in the end!!


Sadly I fear we're at the end and the @ss is all but devoured.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, well I guess the price of glue is going down....poor horses.



Notsoyoung said:


> He said earlier this week that one of the first things he is going to do is outlaw all horse drawn carriages because they are cruel to the horses. So if you have ever seen some movie where a couple goes for a romantic ride in a carriage in Central Park, that ain't going to happen anymore.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have only seen picture of his swearing in and he has the smug look of a know-it-all jackass. Glad I don't have to live there but then again this place is no paradise either.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Could he possibly be worse than bloomberg? Mayor Bloomie was too totalitarian for the Dems... 

Sorry, I shouldn't rip on Bloomie, he knows what is best for EVERYONE! :twisted:

I'm glad that I can still count NYC as one of the few places I HAVEN'T been - and that is a short list.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Have to question the mentality of the gun owners that still live in that state. It's been going down hill for years yet they stay and pay their tax money to support such stupidity and give up their rights while doing it. Guess that's what they want, to be looked at as victims, but by their own choosing.


----------

